# Air Lift air springs Front Mount for F250



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of thier 99-04 F250/f350 with a Air Lift Load Lifter Air spring for the front? How hard was it to install? What was the part number?
Thanks Jon


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I had used AirLift bags on the front of my plow truck for years and on the rear of my camper towing truck...I'm not a 'wrench head' , but was able to install them by myself. 
They work great.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Do they make airbags for the front axle of leaf-sprung front end Superduties? I have Timbrens on mine.


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes they make air springs for leaf spring front ends.They look like they would work very well.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Subscribing for part#


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like part# 57154 works for the front of these trucks, and are around $255


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Jon, I have decided to order a set and try them out on my 99 250. I was debating adding a leaf, or going with bags. Due to how harsh my 04 350 rides with 2 extra leafs, I decided to give the bags a try. I'll update the thread once I have them.


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Where do you plan on mounting the valve stems?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Im going to run an onboard compressor


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Overtime I would like to get an onboard compressor but for this year I plan on saving some money and just using the valve stems. So I have been trying to figure out where to mount the valve stems. someone mentioned replacing the front license place bolts with the valve stems. So I will have to figure it out.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I've done the valve stems in the past, and in the LP holes. It works great. The only issue for me is never knowing how much is in the bags and if they leaked down at all. I've had issues with leaks in the past and want to keep my eye on things, especially up front. You can get the Airlift compressor/gage combo without all of the trinkets for about $130 shipped on ebay. That's the one I have that'll go in this truck.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

How about mounting them under the doors in that sill strip that sticks down, where the steps mount.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

firefighter1406;1344894 said:


> How about mounting them under the doors in that sill strip that sticks down, where the steps mount.


That is exactly where I put mine. It does get caked with snow but I love the airbags. I set them in the early winter last year and have been perfect ever since. Never leaked at all!


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the Firestone bags on the rear of my truck, was going to go with the front bags but decided to go with new springs up front and they work well.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The front air bags for the 99-04 supers are sweet! I have a couple trucks with them. They're rated waaaaaay higher than you'll ever need, as they use the same type of bags and brackets as the rear leaf air bags. Thumbs Up They're the ultimate in adjust-ability. Thumbs Up

And yes, even a cheapo compressor off amazon is way better than guessing.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you have a pic wizardsr? I thought about it on mine and always wonder how they look.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's great to hear, now I can't wait!

Here are the installation instructions........a couple of good pics in there:

http://www.catalograck.com/imgVD/AIL/MN-505.pdf


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

firefighter1406;1345210 said:


> Do you have a pic wizardsr? I thought about it on mine and always wonder how they look.


Not off hand, and I don't have any of the trucks they're on here. I'll try to remember to snap a pic in the next day or so when I bring one of them up for an oil change and a little fluid film bath. The pics in the install instructions posted show them pretty well. Thumbs Up


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

We run bags on the rear of our super duty pickups. I'd T them together and put the single shrader valve to the right of the gas filler. Since you're just doing front, you could put it under the hood too, either place would keep them free of ice and snow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Got my fronts on this week. I took a couple pics. I'll post them later on.

Rides like sh!t empty with 80lbs I can tell you that! LOL. 15-20lbs empty is about right. I'm sure loaded they will be sweeeeet! I don't have a truckside on it yet otherwise I'd have tested them loaded.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

got-h2o;1350861 said:


> Got my fronts on this week. I took a couple pics. I'll post them later on.
> 
> Rides like sh!t empty with 80lbs I can tell you that! LOL. 15-20lbs empty is about right. I'm sure loaded they will be sweeeeet! I don't have a truckside on it yet otherwise I'd have tested them loaded.


I only run 5-10 empty in the fronts, about 60 with the 8611lp, and 50 with the 810.


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

got-h2o;1350861 said:


> Got my fronts on this week. I took a couple pics. I'll post them later on.
> 
> Rides like sh!t empty with 80lbs I can tell you that! LOL. 15-20lbs empty is about right. I'm sure loaded they will be sweeeeet! I don't have a truckside on it yet otherwise I'd have tested them loaded.


yeah at 80 lbs I assume it would ride pretty rough. but would love to see some pics. I plan on ordering my air bags when I get back from deer camp. at 15-20lbs does it ride smoother than stock?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

wizardsr;1350898 said:


> I only run 5-10 empty in the fronts, about 60 with the 8611lp, and 50 with the 810.


Perfect, that's good to know Thumbs Up



sledneck24x;1350911 said:


> yeah at 80 lbs I assume it would ride pretty rough. but would love to see some pics. I plan on ordering my air bags when I get back from deer camp. at 15-20lbs does it ride smoother than stock?


15-20 is comparable to stock, a little less will probably be even better.

And realize that I knew 80 was excessive LOL. I mainly ran 80 to test if they'd hold. I set them there for a day to see if they held and they actually dropped a few lbs. Then the following day I set them at 20 and did the same thing, but they held steady at 20. That's the only amount of days I had so far LOL.

I've ran 80-100 in rear bags in the past though......with large loads of course. They are rated to 100, so they can take it


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Installed but no air lines yet:










Installed with air lines and the initial test I brought them to 60lbs:


















I mounted the compressor to the cowl/firewall section above and to the left of the wastegate. After looking around there was nowhere to put it......aside from there and it worked out great. I just had to remove the tube for the airbox and reinstall:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's the gauge mounted:










Here's the truck sitting at 80lbs. It's up about 2-2.5 inches from stock.










I need to get a pic in the same spot with 0 air.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Install was easy and straight forward. Brackets are designed for factory holes, so no drilling. Including compressor and gauge panel, I had a few hours in it. I took my time......zip tied everything, loomed inside, moved brake controller, etc. Just bags shouldn't take much more than an hour and a half from start to having the wheels on and tools put away.


This ol gal doesn't look too shabby for being a work truck and having 372k miles on her, huh?!!


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, goth2o, which kit is that? Where did you get it? Looks like a NICE install, I am interested in doing that on my 2000 F250.

Thanks for the info, great pics and post.

kevlars


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Air bag kit was #57154

They list for around $300 but most places online seem to have for around $250. I get dealer pricing and was able to order a kit from my supplier for a bit less yet. The compressor was one I actually bought for another application. It was one from Ebay that is the basic one. It was $120 IIRC.....part#25804. It comes complete with gauge panel, minus the low air alert switch (Hobbs switch and harness.......which I don't like anyway). It was comparable on ebay to my cost, and my supplier was out of stock at the time anyway.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhh and right now Air Lift is giving a $100 rebate on a bag kit/compressor combo if bought within 30 days of eachother. I didn't attempt it b/c I had the compressor for a few months, but it's something for you guys to keep in mind if these 2 kits apply.


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

got-h2o;1350965 said:


> Install was easy and straight forward. Brackets are designed for factory holes, so no drilling. Including compressor and gauge panel, I had a few hours in it. I took my time......zip tied everything, loomed inside, moved brake controller, etc. Just bags shouldn't take much more than an hour and a half from start to having the wheels on and tools put away.
> 
> This ol gal doesn't look too shabby for being a work truck and having 372k miles on her, huh?!!


372K It looks really good for that many miles. The install looks good.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks, and thank YOU for starting this thread. It was always in the back of my head, but reading the thread originally is what made me do the research and actually go through with it. Glad I could help bring it alive.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

got-h2o;1350937 said:


> And realize that I knew 80 was excessive LOL. I mainly ran 80 to test if they'd hold. I set them there for a day to see if they held and they actually dropped a few lbs. Then the following day I set them at 20 and did the same thing, but they held steady at 20. That's the only amount of days I had so far LOL.


It's normal to loose a little pressure as they break in. After a few days though, they should hold whatever you put in them with the only variable being temperature.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

327k that truck looks amazing ! I only wish my truck can look than nice with 1/3 of the miles on it. I think my 07 I just got rid of looked worse !!!

,shaun


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

magnatrac;1352650 said:


> 327k that truck looks amazing ! I only wish my truck can look than nice with 1/3 of the miles on it. I think my 07 I just got rid of looked worse !!!
> 
> ,shaun


LOL thanks. I'll post a pic of the OD tomorrow.


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

WTH?!?! Did they just go up in price or am I looking at the wrong thing?? lol..

http://shop.airliftcompany.com/product/428516/57154/_/LOADLIFTER_5000;_LEAF_SPRING_LEVELING_KIT

Maybe it's because they know I'm shopping?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

We order all of ours from Amazon. That kit is only $268 there, way cheaper than airlift direct.

http://www.amazon.com/LIFT-57154-Lo...Q2VE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322491764&sr=8-1


----------



## SiLlY (Nov 28, 2011)

[email protected];1359982 said:


> We order all of ours from Amazon. That kit is only $268 there, way cheaper than airlift direct.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LIFT-57154-Lo...Q2VE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322491764&sr=8-1


Awesome! Thank God! lol.. I mean even 400 isn't bad but after reading you guys posting about the deal yous where getting.. i was momentarily starting to feel like the red headed stepchild. 

Thanks!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL ya actually I just looked and my cost went up almost $30, so I guess they did go up. But I did a search before I read the rest of the replies and found some cheapper as well. I assume the Amazon ones are for sale by Summit since it's the same price and free shipping.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-57154


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Truckspring.com is the same price as Amazon, I've had very good experiences buying form them. Truckspring has been cheaper than Amazon in the past...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2009)

Ordered mine from Amazon yesterday at noon, and UPS should be dropping them off this afternoon. You can't beat that shipping speed!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TechGuy1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey man the kit is a 2223 kit and Its pretty easy to install


----------



## TechGuy1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

C:\Documents and Settings\rtstewart\My Documents\My Pictures\sema truck 3.JPG.


----------



## TechGuy1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

MMMMMK I am lost on how to post pic's and put my pic's next to my name....


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

*front air bags*

Wizard,Did you say the front and rear bags use the same mount? They are different part# Is it just amatter of drilling some extra holes?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

ctbman;1385535 said:


> Wizard,Did you say the front and rear bags use the same mount? They are different part# Is it just amatter of drilling some extra holes?


No, they use different brackets. The bellows are the same design as the rear which gives them such a high rating.


----------

